# Torino - Inter: 8 novembre 2015 ore 12:30. Tv Sky e Premium



## admin (5 Novembre 2015)

Torino - Inter, anticipo della domenica di Serie A. La partita si disputerà domenica 8 novembre 2015 alle ore 12:30 allo stadio Olimpico di Torino.

L'Inter arriva alla partita da prima in classifica a pari punti con la Fiorentina. Il Torino, dopo una grande partenza, ha un pò rallentato la sua corsa.

Dove vedere Torino - Inter in tv?

Diretta su Sky, Premium e sui rispettivi servizi online in streaming.

A seguire, tutte le notizie, le formazioni ed i commenti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Novembre 2015)

0-1 scontatissimo con gol di Guarin da calcio d'angolo oramai con il C che si ritrovano mi aspetto che cada un meteorite sui giocatori granata a 2 ore dalla partita .


----------



## kolao95 (5 Novembre 2015)

Sono strasicuro che questa la perderanno. Il Toro in casa è una squadra molto molto ostica.


----------



## Mou (5 Novembre 2015)

Dopo Medel che la mette da 30 metri pensavo di aver visto tutto, ma in questo match Felipe Melo segnerà in rovesciata...


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Novembre 2015)

Classico golletto, 1-0 la portano a casa e tutti contenti.


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2015)

up


----------



## DannySa (7 Novembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 0-1 scontatissimo con gol di Guarin da calcio d'angolo oramai con il C che si ritrovano mi aspetto che cada un meteorite sui giocatori granata a 2 ore dalla partita .



E gli danno i 3 punti perché gli avversari non si sono presentati.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Novembre 2015)

Il Torino non vince da una vita e mezza inoltre ha perso all'ultimo minuto il derby, partita pericolosissima per l'Inde


----------



## juventino (8 Novembre 2015)

Ennesima vittoria 1-0 a cul quotata 1.01


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2015)

*Padelli; Silva, Glik, Moretti; Peres, Benassi, Vives, Baselli, Molinaro; Quagliarella, Belotti.

Handanovic Murillo Miranda Jesus D'Ambrosio Melo Medel Kondogbia Nagatomo Palacio Icardi*


----------



## Milan7champions (8 Novembre 2015)

Bel giocatore Bruno Peres, traversa del torino e gol dopo dell'inter


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2015)

Solo noi ci facciamo prendere a schiaffi da ste squadrette


----------



## juventino (8 Novembre 2015)

No vabbe non ci credo per l'ennesima volta gol segnato dopo la traversa degli avversari


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2015)

Inter in vantaggio con Kondogbia


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Novembre 2015)

SE va beh prendiamo traversa partono e fanno 0-1 gol il fenomeno la.


----------



## Aron (8 Novembre 2015)

Si fatica a credere che Bruno Peres e De Sciglio giochino entrambi nella stessa divisione, talmente è abissale la differenza.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Novembre 2015)

L'Inter vincerà lo scudetto dai.. è il loro anno.

Inter Napoli e Roma/Juve classifica finale


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Novembre 2015)

INCREDIBILE , traversa del toro .. Ribaltone di azione punizione gol ...
INCREDIBILE .


----------



## Milan7champions (8 Novembre 2015)

Perche' gioca quel mezzo giocatore di Belotti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Novembre 2015)

Molla la Juve un anno, e l'Inter vince lo scudetto.
Era l'anno buono per provarci, ma noi come al solito rimaniamo dei fessi a guardare.

Che frustrazione, non mi resta che tifare Roma... ma non servirà a nulla.


----------



## Milan7champions (8 Novembre 2015)

Ha giocato solo il torino ma vince l'inter, cose gia' viste. Metti Lopez e caccia quell'ebete di Belotti


----------



## Lollo interista (8 Novembre 2015)

Miiiii che esagerazione

Il Toto ha fatto solo QUELLO....quel tiro a giro di Baselli, poi STOP,NADA....


----------



## UDG (8 Novembre 2015)

Goal di kondogbia in fuorigioco


----------



## juventino (8 Novembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Miiiii che esagerazione
> 
> Il Toto ha fatto solo QUELLO....quel tiro a giro di Baselli, poi STOP,NADA....



Perché l'Inter invece ha fatto un calcio champagne prima del gol


----------



## koti (8 Novembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter vincerà lo scudetto dai.. è il loro anno.
> 
> Inter Napoli e Roma/Juve classifica finale


Penso anche io, sono i favoriti. Non prendono mai gol.


----------



## Hellscream (8 Novembre 2015)

Ma questo campionato alla luce dei millemila episodi a favore che hanno questi ad ogni partita, ha ancora senso di essere giocato???


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Novembre 2015)

UDG ha scritto:


> Goal di kondogbia in fuorigioco



davvero???


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2015)

E' pazzesco. Pazzesco.

Il pallone nella loro porta non entra MAI.


----------



## Milan7champions (8 Novembre 2015)

Ma dai ahahahahhaahhahahahh non ci credo


----------



## kolao95 (8 Novembre 2015)

Mamma mia Handanovic..


----------



## UDG (8 Novembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> davvero???



Secondo me si


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Novembre 2015)

questi hanno più cu...che anima. Pazzesco.
Belotti una capra!


----------



## Hellscream (8 Novembre 2015)

Gli diano sto scudetto dai, che si gioca a fare


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Novembre 2015)

Assurdo, non hanno gioco, sembrano degli scappati di casa. Ma vincono!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pazzesco.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Novembre 2015)

è una vera dispensa di punti sto Torino nelle ultime giornate: 3 punti alla Juve, 3 punti all'Inter, 3 punti alla Lazio, 3 punti al Carpi, 3 punti al Milan.... ah, no....


----------



## Tobi (8 Novembre 2015)

dai che questa la pareggiano


----------



## Atletico Maniero (8 Novembre 2015)

Credo di non aver mai visto una squadra così immeritatamente prima in classifica in tutta la mia vita. Hanno un gioco inesistente, creano pochissimo, concedono occasioni eppure gli gira tutto per il verso giusto.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Novembre 2015)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> *Credo di non aver mai visto una squadra così immeritatamente prima in classifica in tutta la mia vita.*



da che pulpito ahahahahahahah


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2015)

Fanno veramente schifo.

E' uno scandalo.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Novembre 2015)

Amauri ancora va in giro


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Novembre 2015)

C'è ancora qualcuno che dubita sul loro scudetto?, fanno il classico 1-0 0-1 e poi che dio c'è la mandi buona.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Novembre 2015)

Niente dai , assurdo ASSURDO ..


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Novembre 2015)

Sfido chiunque a dirmi di tutte le partite vinte 1-0/0-1 se hanno mai meritato di vincere.


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2015)

*Torino - Inter 0-1 FINALE*


----------



## Dany20 (8 Novembre 2015)

Incredibile. Altra vittoria per 1-0! Niente, hanno più kulo che anima.


----------



## Tobi (8 Novembre 2015)

scandalosi


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Novembre 2015)

Quando finirà mai tutta questa fortuna? senza di quella sarebbero molto indietro. Contro l'Atalanta 1-0 al 93°, con il Chievo e Bologna 2 boiate dei difensori, contro la Roma con un portiere (bastava Donnarumma) e la prendeva e tante altre partite, difatti nelle altre partite non vinte non hanno avuto la fortuna.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Torino - Inter 0-1 FINALE*



Niente, hanno vinto lo scudo dai


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2015)

Il campionato più scarso e più brutto del mondo.


----------



## hiei87 (8 Novembre 2015)

Penso non si sia mai vista una cosa del genere...


----------



## Milan7champions (8 Novembre 2015)

Che vergogna di squadra, nessun gioco e fondoschiena infinito


----------



## Hammer (8 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Torino - Inter 0-1 FINALE*



Campioni d'Italia. Gira tutto troppo bene


----------



## Hellscream (8 Novembre 2015)

Sembra quasi una barzelletta ahahahahahhah


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Novembre 2015)

Questo campionato rimarrà il rimpanto più grande della storia.. bastava fare di tutto per portare Zlatan.. bastava solo lui,darli i 15 mln all'anno..


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Novembre 2015)

per me invece l'inter merita tutti i punti che ha, saranno anche una squadra schifosa, ma sono una squadra... noi invece siamo un insieme di giocatori


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (8 Novembre 2015)

La cosa sta diventando grottesca


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2015)

Una roba che sembrava casuale e destinata a crollare, purtroppo, sta diventando una costante. Nessuno ha la palla di cristallo, ma una cosa è certa: se continuano così vincono lo scudetto. 

Sono una squadra ridicola. Ma squadra.


----------



## Milan7champions (8 Novembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> per me invece l'inter merita tutti i punti che ha, saranno anche una squadra schifosa, ma sono una squadra... noi invece siamo un insieme di giocatori


Ma che squadra, concedono 4-5 palle goal a partita agli avversari, il portiere e' sempre il loro migliore, ma si sono una squadra


----------



## Milan7champions (8 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Una roba che sembrava casuale e destinata a crollare, purtroppo, sta diventando una costante. Nessuno ha la palla di cristallo, ma una cosa è certa: se continuano così vincono lo scudetto.
> 
> Sono una squadra ridicola. Ma squadra.


Tranquillo a Napoli ne prendeno 3 o comunque perdono,lo scudetto e' roba di Napoli e Roma.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Novembre 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Ma che squadra, concedono 4-5 palle goal a partita agli avversari, il portiere e' sempre il loro migliore, ma si sono una squadra



noi invece (escluso il match di ieri) prendiamo gol anche se concediamo poco, è decisamente peggio


----------



## Atletico Maniero (8 Novembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> da che pulpito ahahahahahahah


In effetti abbiamo vinto 4 scudetti giocando malissimo e con distacchi risicati dal secondo posto.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (8 Novembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> per me invece l'inter merita tutti i punti che ha, saranno anche una squadra schifosa, ma sono una squadra... noi invece siamo un insieme di giocatori



Quindi il fatto che una squadra sia più forte di noi implica che meriti tutti i punti che fa anche quando fa 2 tiri contro gli 8 degli avversari. Ok


----------



## Aron (8 Novembre 2015)

Questi se continuano a così faranno un mercato di gennaio atto a rinforzare la squadra per giocarsi al meglio lo scudetto, anche se per me lo vincerà la Roma.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Novembre 2015)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> In effetti abbiamo vinto 4 scudetti giocando malissimo e con distacchi risicati dal secondo posto.



ne avete vinti altri ben più sporchi, non credo sia questa inter la capolista più immeritata della storia


----------



## Lollo interista (8 Novembre 2015)

Primo tempo ordinato,secondo tempo osceno in effetti,col Torino DEVI soffrire meno


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Novembre 2015)

12 gol fatti in 12 partite, ok


----------



## alessandro77 (8 Novembre 2015)

quanta esagerazione, scudetto già all'Inter.. con tutto il **** che stanno avendo, oltre al fatto che sono in ogni caso una squadra solida, sono primi con un solo punto di vantaggio sulla Roma e vediamo cosa fa la Fiorentina stasera.. da dove derivi tanta certezza sulla vittoria finale dei cugini me lo domando


----------



## Atletico Maniero (8 Novembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ne avete vinti altri ben più sporchi, non credo sia questa inter la capolista più immeritata della storia


"Ne avete vinti altri ben più sporchi" implica che anche gli ultimi 4 lo siano per i tuoi canoni, seppur meno rispetto ad altri. Vabbè...se vincere 4 campionati battendo ogni anno record su record sono cmq scudetti sporchi allora mi arrendo. Siamo dei cattivoni. Quando avranno finito con l'ISIS, sempre che comincino, sarà il nostro turno.


----------



## prebozzio (8 Novembre 2015)

L'Inter non vincerà mai questo campionato.

Anzi, per me rischiano di non arrivare tra le prime tre.


----------



## 666psycho (8 Novembre 2015)

primo poi la fortuna gira. Per il gioco espresso, l'inter non merita assolutamente di stare in vetta


----------



## Sand (9 Novembre 2015)

Siamo infinitamente superiori a loro , pretendo di finirgli davanti!


----------



## Hateley (9 Novembre 2015)

L'Inter non arriverà neanche terza...EL insieme al Milan.


----------



## Sand (9 Novembre 2015)

Hateley ha scritto:


> L'Inter non arriverà neanche terza...EL insieme al Milan.



Bravissimo , sono tipo quegli exploit delle piccole squadre , che nel girone di andata fanno 30 punti e nel girone di ritorno faticano a metterne insieme 10.
Non hanno niente , manco la difesa tanto decantata e Mancini lo sa , tant'è che imbottisce la squadra di difensori e incontristi.
Zero qualità a centrocampo , davanti comici peggio delle neopromosse!


----------



## Sir Pilade (9 Novembre 2015)

Sand ha scritto:


> Siamo infinitamente superiori a loro , pretendo di finirgli davanti!



Capisco che non siamo questo squadrone, sicuramente non meritiamo il primo posto, magari sulla carta siete forse anche superiori. Ma infinitamente proprio no, dai!


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Novembre 2015)

Sir Pilade ha scritto:


> Capisco che non siamo questo squadrone, sicuramente non meritiamo il primo posto, magari sulla carta siete forse anche superiori. Ma infinitamente proprio no, dai!



per me voi siete nettamente superiori, soprattutto a centrocampo e nella trequarti


----------



## Serginho (10 Novembre 2015)

Purtroppo Mancini e' riuscito a sistemargli la difesa, tant' e' che non prendono quasi mai gol e questo conta


----------



## Sir Pilade (10 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> per me voi siete nettamente superiori, soprattutto a centrocampo e nella trequarti



Oddio, in difesa a livello di singoli, almeno i centrali, onestamente penso di si. Miranda e Murillo non li scambierei con i vostri (Romagnoli magari un giorno, per ora no).


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Novembre 2015)

Sir Pilade ha scritto:


> Oddio, in difesa a livello di singoli, almeno i centrali, onestamente penso di si. Miranda e Murillo non li scambierei con i vostri (Romagnoli magari un giorno, per ora no).



i centrali vostri sono superiori ma per me la coppia alex romagnoli o mexes romagnoli non è certo di scarsa qualità mi va bene, per me l'inter è superiore nella trequarti, ha più giocatori di livello secondo me del milan..


----------



## Jino (10 Novembre 2015)

Sir Pilade ha scritto:


> Oddio, in difesa a livello di singoli, almeno i centrali, onestamente penso di si. Miranda e Murillo non li scambierei con i vostri (Romagnoli magari un giorno, per ora no).



Non è tanto un discorso di singoli, non ha fenomeni dietro ne l'Inter ne il Milan. E' un discorso di fase difensiva, ottima quella dell'Inter ed un disastro quella del Milan. E quando la squadra difende bene è chiaro che tutti fanno più bella figura.


----------



## Sir Pilade (11 Novembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non è tanto un discorso di singoli, non ha fenomeni dietro ne l'Inter ne il Milan. E' un discorso di fase difensiva, ottima quella dell'Inter ed un disastro quella del Milan. E quando la squadra difende bene è chiaro che tutti fanno più bella figura.



Beh si è vero questo, all'Inter dal post Triplete è SEMPRE, SEMPRE!, mancata la fase difensiva, era sempre il centrocampo (o gli esterni) che non copriva e i centrali venivano trapanati a destra e sinistra!


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Novembre 2015)

Sir Pilade ha scritto:


> Oddio, in difesa a livello di singoli, almeno i centrali, onestamente penso di si. Miranda e Murillo non li scambierei con i vostri (Romagnoli magari un giorno, per ora no).



Miranda ok ma murillo anche no. Ora come ora tra il colombiano e romagnoli scelgo il secondo ad occhi chiusi.


----------

